# Delta Battery Tube



## bentwoody66 (Jul 26, 2016)

Direct replacement of your rotted or nasty battery tube. Heavy duty stainless spring pre-installed. This is for the tube and spring only, no cap. $65.00 shipped in conus.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 26, 2016)

Payment can be made thru paypal as friend and family.


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 26, 2016)

Clamps included?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 26, 2016)

No clamps yet Keith, I'm working on it. Wanted to make the part that went bad the most 1st. Clamps are in the works.


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 26, 2016)

Yikes. Ok,need one.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## azbug-i (Jul 26, 2016)

@bikewhorder


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jul 26, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 27, 2016)

Looks sharp!!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 27, 2016)

Neat 0oh!


----------



## JKT (Jul 27, 2016)

I'll take one, message sent..


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 27, 2016)

2 sold, 1 left. Will be producing more in the very near future.


----------



## catfish (Jul 27, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 27, 2016)

All are sold, Should have more in a couple weeks.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jul 28, 2016)

I will take one from the next batch.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 28, 2016)

Got you down for one out of the next batch.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 1, 2016)

I hope anyone that has received their tubes are happy with them. If anyone has any suggestions I'm happy to hear them.


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 1, 2016)

bentwoody66 said:


> I hope anyone that has received their tubes are happy with them. If anyone has any suggestions I'm happy to hear them.



Got mine,nice work. Be nice to have clamps,though. Might need to be 3/16"/1/4" longer,too. Had to really work to get my orig delta horn light cap,w/batteries in it to fit. Little short.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 1, 2016)

I can do that Keith, I just went by measuring an old set-up I had.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 1, 2016)

And I got material for clamps today. And caps too.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 1, 2016)

That may be the spring too Keith. They were really stiff.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 2, 2016)

Spring issue will be resolved in the next batch.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 18, 2016)

I've got a new batch almost ready. Should be done Monday. Let me know and I'll put your name on one or more. I'll have 19 this time.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 19, 2016)

Neat!! Nice work man!!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 19, 2016)

Tubes are ready, let me know if you need one or two or three. $65.00 shipped in the good ol' u.s.a.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 21, 2016)

Current update:




Got a few ready



Progress on the caps


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 21, 2016)

And the clamps I'm using to make a set of dies, nice and crisp!


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Aug 23, 2016)

bought two tubes and they are great, tops fit perfect....
Thanks, Glenn


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 25, 2016)

Got 6 spoken for when the straps are done. Anyone need one? Send p.m. if interested.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 30, 2016)

Bumpy bumpy! If you have a cap and straps......I have the tubes for ya.


----------



## Sarg1969 (Aug 31, 2016)

bentwoody66 said:


> Bumpy bumpy! If you have a cap and straps......I have the tubes for ya.



 will you sell straps seperate?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yes, just waiting to get the die cut. Kinda have my hands tied at the moment until it can squeeze in with buddy. They will be $25.00 a set.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 2, 2016)

Sorry for any holdups, layout complete. Should be cut next week, then some bench work. Then we will have straps


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 2, 2016)

Good job!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 3, 2016)

Man, you are awesome!! Thanks for your contribution!!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 3, 2016)

I pale and bow down to John!!!! He's the man and gave me incentive to do this.


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 4, 2016)

Nice stuff good guy


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 4, 2016)

Daisy needs one for sure. Let me show her.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 25, 2016)

Just a quick update, work has been really backed-up. Still waiting on die to be cut for mounting straps. I'm hoping everyone can wait a tad bit longer, thanks for the patience.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 8, 2016)

Still don't have the straps done[emoji35] anyone need just the tube? Still have some. $65.00 shipped in conus.


----------



## catfish (Oct 8, 2016)

I'll wait.


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi Ken,
I'd be interested in one when you have the straps ready to go.

I would like the tube cap and straps whenever there ready to ship.

Keep me posted.
Thanks


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 8, 2016)

Will do, sorry about the delay.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 8, 2016)

Me too! Thank you!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 8, 2016)

Just didn't want anyone to think that I gave up[emoji6]


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 8, 2016)

Oh no worries man. This kind of stuff takes time and money. I understand and you are doing an excellent job!


----------



## spencehouse (Oct 9, 2016)

Sounds like you are headed to having the tube, straps and caps; that's what I'm waiting for 

I'll definitely be in for at least one.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 9, 2017)

Progress on the dies for the straps


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 9, 2017)

Pins peen ed in for the caps


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 9, 2017)

Very nice work Ken.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 11, 2017)

Oh the pains of OCD.....bench work in process.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 17, 2017)

Getting closer to the finished product. Guess I'll have to scrap the flex conduit because there is no interest in it.


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 17, 2017)

Really, I thought the flex was always used with the battery tube. I'd be interested with my set up


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 17, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> Really, I thought the flex was always used with the battery tube. I'd be interested with my set up



Just wanted to see if the interest was there for just conduit pieces with end pre installed. Some of the handlebar mount hornlight were just wire with no conduit. I will be including 12" lengths with the tubes when done.


----------



## keith kodish (Feb 17, 2017)

Fuhk yeah,Kenny!  Can use a couple of feet for my shelbys.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Feb 18, 2017)

Just let me know when the straps are ready.... I need about 20 pairs...


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 18, 2017)

catfish said:


> Just let me know when the straps are ready.... I need about 20 pairs...



Will do Mr. Fish[emoji6]


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 18, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> Fuhk yeah,Kenny!  Can use a couple of feet for my shelbys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



Got you covered


----------



## szathmarig (Feb 18, 2017)

I need a whole set with the conduit too. Maybe two sets if I can afford it.


----------



## oldwhizzer (Feb 18, 2017)

I need 2 sets of straps. thanks


----------



## Schwinn lover (Mar 4, 2017)

awesome tubes,, I would like one  with straps, caps & 12" flex tubing also.  How soon will these be available? & how much does it cost for one?


----------



## Schwinn lover (Mar 4, 2017)

PM sent


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 5, 2017)

Do you have a picture of the complete set up and what is the complete unit price?
Thank You
Frank


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 9, 2017)

Don't have any completes made yet, getting real close though.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 10, 2017)

bentwoody66 said:


> Don't have any completes made yet, getting real close though.



Do you have an eta?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 12, 2017)

Not yet Chris, I appreciate everyone's patience.


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm still in line for a complete unit.

Thanks Ken


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 13, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> I'm still in line for a complete unit.
> 
> Thanks Ken



Yes you is.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 25, 2017)

GOT SWITCHES?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 3, 2017)

Here is the current update...







Of course the finished caps will be rivited not screwed like in the picture.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 3, 2017)

Now to put the raised section in the middle of the clamps tommorrow


----------



## bike (Apr 4, 2017)

HI is the tube smooth for polishing or are there marks from manufacture-thanks


----------



## spencehouse (Apr 4, 2017)

I'd love a whole set up when it's complete.  Put me down for one.  Thanks!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 4, 2017)

bike said:


> HI is the tube smooth for polishing or are there marks from manufacture-thanks



The tubes themselves are smooth. I used 600 grit wet/dry sandpaper wet to dull this one up. They polish out to a high lustre.


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 4, 2017)

Very nice progress Ken.


----------



## szathmarig (Apr 4, 2017)

Are these going to be different from the ones John is already selling? Different price?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 4, 2017)

szathmarig said:


> Are these going to be different from the ones John is already selling? Different price?



What I'm planning is doing a Delta and a EA. There are differences in the caps. Price depends on how complete you want it. Price wise they will compare with Johns, don't want to undercut his prices for my gain. When I get everything complete I will be posting a pricelist. Thanks again to everyone for the interest.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 4, 2017)

If at all possible can a moderator move this thread to general discussion or cabe services? Don't want to clutter up the for sale section with too much convo, thanks.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 4, 2017)

Well the clamps are stamped, drill holes and trim the ends then wallah!!!!!!!! DONE.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## bike (Apr 8, 2017)

For those doing restorations - the nos ones I have had were a high polish.

Nice work here!


----------



## catfish (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## keith kodish (Apr 8, 2017)

Kenny,could use one of the complete ones,....

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 8, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> Kenny,could use one of the complete ones,....
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk



Soon Keith, very very soon.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 14, 2017)

Prototype mounted on my Colson


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 14, 2017)

Looking great!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 31, 2017)

Almost done with the conduit parts[emoji6]






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

